# Krieg auf dem Altönig?



## guuuude (22. August 2009)

Naja vielleicht nicht ganz so extrem aber.....

Also ich bin heute vom Altkönig den Viktoria Trail runter, kurz bevor der zweite Weg Kreuzt, da wo die Bank auf der rechten Seite ist, habe ich auf einen Schlag 2! Platten und 1 Kaputten Mantel! nach dem letzten links Knick kann man bis zum weg sehen und dementsprechenden die Bremse offen, und laufen lassen! geschätze Geschwindigkeit ca. 45kmh, mit glück nicht auf die Fresse geflogen!!

Ich mich also gewundert und die schläuche angeschaut, pro schlauch ca. 4-6 2-3mm grosse löcher.

Dann bin ich ein kleines Stück hochgelaufen und siehe da, alles voller Glasscherben!

Genug Flicken hatte ich natürlich nicht dabei sodass ich tragen/schieben musste, ist ja nicht soo weit zur Hohemark

Als ich dem schmalen Trail folgte habe ich mit schrecken festgestellt das bis zur übernächsten Wegkreuzung ALLES VOLLER SCHERBEN ist

Ist das jetzt das resultat was bei den gesprächen rauskam? Na prima, in meinen Augen ist das versuchte körperverletzung und wenn ich den oder die Kasper erwische picken die jede einzelne Scherbe wieder auf!!

Das ist nur als Hinweis gedacht dort ein bisschen neber dem Weg zu fahren damit euch der gleiche Marsch erspart bleibt ,-)


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis! Hört sich wirklich gruselig an. Warst Du so gegen kurz vor vier wieder an der Hohemark? Da haben wir einen mit zwei Platten ankommen sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (22. August 2009)

Das ist ja wohl der Oberhammer! Was kommt denn da als nächstes?
Diese selbsternannten Cowboys gehören angezeigt und vor allem auch erwischt und in den Zeitungen bloßgestellt.. sowas ist echt unterste Schublade.
Versuchte Körperverletzung - und extrem hinterhältig noch dazu!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl der Oberhammer! Was kommt denn da als nächstes?
> Diese selbsternannten Cowboys gehören angezeigt und vor allem auch erwischt und in den Zeitungen bloßgestellt.. sowas ist echt unterste Schublade.
> Versuchte Körperverletzung - und extrem hinterhältig noch dazu!



alles pille palle 
bei uns hat son kerl ( er selbst sagt von sich aus er wäre tierschützer) nägel auf trails verstreut...wegen den mtb'lern
also wenn so tierschutz aussieht...
den würd ich barfuß durch seine gelegten nägel jagen... 

das ganze spielte sich an der platte bei Niedernhausen/wiesbaden ab


----------



## wondermike (22. August 2009)

Irre gibt's leider  überall. Bei sowas sollte man aber wirklich mal die Trachtengruppe holen.


----------



## Tilman (22. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Diese selbsternannten Cowboys gehören angezeigt und vor allem auch erwischt und in den Zeitungen bloßgestellt.. sowas ist echt unterste Schublade.



Dann zeige doch an, aber bitte mit genauer Ortsangabe, Fotos etc. (ich habe immer eine Kamera dabei, wenn ich auch eher ach verrückten Radwegen suche)). 

Mit "müßte" und "könnte" kommen wir nicht weiter.

Das ist wie bei den Bahnbenutzern. Alle fluchen über unmögliche Zustände, bringen aber kein Wort zu Papier oder ins eMail und so zur Bahndirektion (hier zu Polizei, Forst- oder Naturschutzbehörde).

Wenn die Sache im NSG war, dann Anzeige bei mir. Wenn das allerdings kein Weg war (weder für Wanderer noch für Biker), bleibt es zuerst bei illegaler Abfallbeseitigung. Aber das wäre ja auch 'was, zumal sich das Wild auch an den Scherben verletzen kann.


----------



## karsten13 (23. August 2009)

guuuude schrieb:


> Ich mich also gewundert und die schläuche angeschaut, pro schlauch ca. 4-6 2-3mm grosse löcher.
> 
> Dann bin ich ein kleines Stück hochgelaufen und siehe da, alles voller Glasscherben!


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. August 2009)

guuuude schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ein kleines Stück hochgelaufen und siehe da, alles voller Glasscherben!
> 
> Als ich dem schmalen Trail folgte habe ich mit schrecken festgestellt das bis zur übernächsten Wegkreuzung ALLES VOLLER SCHERBEN ist


 
Die Scherben liegen schon länger da  Das waren vermutlich paar junge "Wanderer", die anstatt Grafitis in der U-Bahn, Flaschen im Wald zerschlagen haben...


----------



## HelmutK (23. August 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wenn die Sache im NSG war, dann Anzeige bei mir. Wenn das allerdings kein Weg war (weder für Wanderer noch für Biker), bleibt es zuerst bei illegaler Abfallbeseitigung. Aber das wäre ja auch 'was, zumal sich das Wild auch an den Scherben verletzen kann.



@Tilman: Das war aber jetzt ein Scherz  ich kann doch nicht eine Anzeige mit folgender Aussage starten: "Als ich mit dem Fahrrad im Naturschutzgebiet Altkönig unterwegs war ......" Aber wir wissen ja alle, dass die Navigation im Gelände schwierig ist und man denkt, man sei am Altkönig, ist aber tatsächlich ganz wo anders und dort sind die Reifen kaputt gegangen. Aber die Glasscherben könnten natürlich auch auf einer Wanderung aufgefalllen sein - oder


----------



## guuuude (23. August 2009)

Die Scherben liegen da schon länger?????

Das sind aber nicht ein paar, das sah mir nicht nach ein paar unbedarften aus sondern eher nach purer Absicht. Wenn das aber wirklich so ist

@Arachne Ja der mit dem geschulterten trek ,-)

@Helmut K klar könnte man anzeige erstatten aber was soll das bringen?

Es ist nunmal leider so das es einfach so viele Hohlbirnen auf der Welt gibt und anscheinend wenn es um teriotal ansprüche geht noch ein paar mehr


----------



## CoAXx (23. August 2009)

guuuude schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht nicht ganz so extrem aber.....
> 
> Also ich bin heute vom Altkönig den Viktoria Trail runter, kurz bevor der zweite Weg Kreuzt, da wo die Bank auf der rechten Seite ist, habe ich auf einen Schlag 2! Platten und 1 Kaputten Mantel! nach dem letzten links Knick kann man bis zum weg sehen und dementsprechenden die Bremse offen, und laufen lassen! geschätze Geschwindigkeit ca. 45kmh, mit glück nicht auf die Fresse geflogen!!



Meinst du am Viktoriatempel? Oder weuter unten? Ich bin den Weg gestern ca. 12.30 Uhr zu zweit gefahren. Wir waren sehr langsam unterwegs und uns ist nichts aufgefallen! Ich werde jetzt mal hochfahren und dort wieder runter, ich nehme eine Tüte mit und werd das mal aufsammeln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (23. August 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Dann zeige doch an, aber bitte mit genauer Ortsangabe, Fotos etc. (ich habe immer eine Kamera dabei, wenn ich auch eher ach verrückten Radwegen suche)).
> 
> Mit "müßte" und "könnte" kommen wir nicht weiter.



Ich habs leider bisher noch nicht gesehen und ich bin frühestens nächstes Wochenende im Taunus. Dann kann ich mich erst drum kümmern, daher meine Wortwahl.


----------



## Arachne (23. August 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Meinst du am Viktoriatempel? Oder weuter unten? Ich bin den Weg gestern ca. 12.30 Uhr zu zweit gefahren. Wir waren sehr langsam unterwegs und uns ist nichts aufgefallen! Ich werde jetzt mal hochfahren und dort wieder runter, ich nehme eine Tüte mit und werd das mal aufsammeln....



Vom Arbeiterweg aus sind wir gestern die Strecke zu dritt gefahren. Da haben wir nichts bemerkt. Ich denke, er meint weiter oben, im Bereich des Schwarzen Balkens.


----------



## CoAXx (23. August 2009)

Ich habe die Augen offen gehalten, aber die Strecke ist sauber. Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich oben beim schwarzen weg.

//update
er hat mir eine PM geschrieben, es ist wohl wie schon vermutet ein Stück weiter oben noch am Schwarzen Weg. Dort war ich aber heute nicht unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2009)

guuuude schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ein kleines Stück hochgelaufen und siehe da, alles voller Glasscherben!





Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Die Scherben liegen schon länger da  Das waren vermutlich paar junge "Wanderer", die anstatt Grafitis in der U-Bahn, Flaschen im Wald zerschlagen haben...



 Den Hinweis hier im Forum finde ich sehr löblich.

Darf ich mir aber an dieser Stelle die dezente Frage erlauben, warum sich keiner von Euch beiden die Zeit genommen hat, die Scherben vom Trail zu entfernen, damit nachfolgenden Bikern nicht das Gleiche oder sogar etwas Schlimmeres widerfährt?  

P.S: Lt. Beschreibung handelt es sich in der Tat wohl um den unteren Abschnitt des Schwarzen Balken, also vom Altkönig aus gesehen noch vor dem Arbeiterweg. Victoria-Trail und Schwarzer Balken werden gerne zusammengeworfen.


----------



## powderJO (24. August 2009)

scherben gibt es nicht nur an der beschriebenen stelle, sondern auch auf dem oberen teilstÃ¼ck des roten kreuz trails. ich habe  als ich da zu fuÃ mit meiner freundin unterwegs war alles was ich gesehen habe vom weg gerÃ¤umt aber sicher nicht alle scherben erwischt. fÃ¼r mich sieht das insgesamt nach gezielten streuungen aus â und nicht nach dem leider Ã¼blichen vandalismus nach/bei saufgelagen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> scherben gibt es nicht nur an der beschriebenen stelle, sondern auch auf dem oberen teilstÃ¼ck des roten kreuz trails.



Da auch der RK-Trail tlw. unterschiedlich definiert wird: Meinst Du den ersten Abschnitt vom Wirtshaus am RK, Richtung Esels(h)eck oder weiter oben am Grossen Feldberg (fÃ¼r mich der X-Trail)?  




powderJO schrieb:


> ... war alles was ich gesehen habe vom weg gerÃ¤umt aber sicher nicht alle scherben erwischt.



 Vielen Dank! 



powderJO schrieb:


> fÃ¼r mich sieht das insgesamt nach gezielten streuungen aus â und nicht nach dem leider Ã¼blichen vandalismus nach/bei saufgelagen...



Sieht in der Tat so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (24. August 2009)

auf dem x-trail nach deiner definition und zwar vom einstieg bis runter zur kleinen brücke an der weil?-quelle. je weiter runter wir kamen, desto weniger scherben. für uns sah es so aus, als sei einer mit einem riesigen sack voller scherben am feldi gestartet und langsam nach unten gegangen wobei ihm dann nach und nach die scherben ausgingen...

das für mich üble ist: die schilder, die das forstamt derzeit aufhängt, ermutern imho solche idioten auch noch denn jetzt glauben sie erst recht im recht zu sein...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Alles klar - Danke nochmals für die Info und vor allen Dingen für's Trail-Cleaning 

Ich glaube auch, dass einige Bike-Gegner aus den Maßnahmen des Forstamtes eine Legimitation für Ihre Aktionen ableiten


----------



## Tilman (24. August 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> @Tilman: Das war aber jetzt ein Scherz  ich kann doch nicht eine Anzeige mit folgender Aussage starten: "Als ich mit dem Fahrrad im Naturschutzgebiet Altkönig unterwegs war ......" Aber wir wissen ja alle, dass die Navigation im Gelände schwierig ist und man denkt, man sei am Altkönig, ist aber tatsächlich ganz wo anders und dort sind die Reifen kaputt gegangen. Aber die Glasscherben könnten natürlich auch auf einer Wanderung aufgefalllen sein - oder



Bei so etwas reicht das auch ohne Angabe, mit was man unterwegs war, die Gefährdung und die Abfallbeseitigung ist allemal dennoch drin.....

Soll das Trail Cleaning etwa heißen, daß wir nun noch nicht mal Beweisfotos haben?????


----------



## powderJO (24. August 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Soll das Trail Cleaning etwa heißen, daß wir nun noch nicht mal Beweisfotos haben?????



entschuldigung. das nächste mal lass ich die scherben liegen in der hoffnung, dass du oder ein anderer hilfspolizist der glaubt, beweisfotos würden auch nur zu irgendeinem ermittlungsergebnis führen mit einer kamera vorbeikommt...   





edit: btw gehe ich auch davon aus, dass wir erstens nicht alle scherben gefunden haben und dass es zweitens sicher schon wieder neue gibt. lass dich also nicht aufhalten, fotografiere alles was du findest, zeige es an und berichte hier ob die täter ermittelt wurden...vergiß aber nicht, danach dafür zu sorgen, dass die trails regelmäßig fein geharkt und 100%ig gesäubert werden - müsste ja in deinem aufgabenbereich liegen, dafür zu sorgen, dass die natur durch diesen illegal entsorgten müll keinen schaden nimmt.


----------



## sipaq (24. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> entschuldigung. das nächste mal lass ich die scherben liegen in der hoffnung, dass du oder ein anderer hilfspolizist der glaubt, beweisfotos würden auch nur zu irgendeinem ermittlungsergebnis führen mit einer kamera vorbeikommt...
> 
> edit: btw gehe ich auch davon aus, dass wir erstens nicht alle scherben gefunden haben und dass es zweitens sicher schon wieder neue gibt. lass dich also nicht aufhalten, fotografiere alles was du findest, zeige es an und berichte hier ob die täter ermittelt wurden...vergiß aber nicht, danach dafür zu sorgen, dass die trails regelmäßig fein geharkt und 100%ig gesäubert werden - müsste ja in deinem aufgabenbereich liegen, dafür zu sorgen, dass die natur durch diesen illegal entsorgten müll keinen schaden nimmt.


Sorry, aber diesmal verstehe ich echt nicht, warum Du Tilman jetzt so angehst.  Er hat doch völlig Recht, wenn er sagt, dass man sowas anzeigen muss, damit die Behörden (egal ob Naturschutzbehörde, Forstamt oder Polizei) überhaupt mal darauf aufmerksam werden.

Wenn es tatsächlich so ist, dass jetzt manche Blockwarte ob der Barrikaden und Bikeverbotsschilder meinen die Sache in die eigene hand nehmen zu dürfen, dann wäre es gut, wenn man vor allem dem Forstamt mal verdeutlicht, was für Auswirkungen die (größtenteils) völlig hirnlosen Barrikaden und Bikeverbote haben.

Ob man jetzt jeden Übeltäter erwischt oder nicht ist da dann doch völlig zweitrangig. Wichtig für uns ist dabei vor allem, dass wir uns als die Guten darstellen können, während die Blockwarte und Stöckchenleger den schwarzen Peter bekommen. Das kann uns, auch im Hinblick auf die geplanten Öffentlichkeitsaktionen (z.B. der Aktionstag am Feldberg), nur dienlich sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Soll das Trail Cleaning etwa heißen, daß wir nun noch nicht mal Beweisfotos haben?????



 Das ist doch wohl ein Witz oder? 

Natürlich, wäre es schön gewesen, Beweisfotos zu haben (was auch immer das hinterher dann auch bringen mag), aber in erster Linie wurde potenzieller Schaden materieller und körperlicher Schaden von anderen Bikern abgewendet und das ist wohl wesentlich wichtiger! 

@powderjo: Von mir jedenfalls nochmals Vielen Dank!


----------



## sipaq (24. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl ein Witz oder?


Wo soll da der Witz sein? Wo liegt das Problem, das ganze Schlamassel mal kurz mit der DigiCam abzulichten, bevor man es beseitigt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wo soll da der Witz sein? Wo liegt das Problem, das ganze Schlamassel mal kurz mit der DigiCam abzulichten, bevor man es beseitigt?



Es gibt vllt. auch noch Leute, die nicht ständig eine Digicam oder ein Handy mit Kamera mit sich rumschleppen oder einfach nicht dran denken, in so einem Moment ein Foto zu machen


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wo soll da der Witz sein? Wo liegt das Problem, das ganze Schlamassel mal kurz mit der DigiCam abzulichten, bevor man es beseitigt?



können se ja nochmal hinlegen 
immer die kirche im dorf lassen jungs


----------



## sipaq (24. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es gibt vllt. auch noch Leute, die nicht ständig eine Digicam oder ein Handy mit Kamera mit sich rumschleppen oder einfach nicht dran denken, in so einem Moment ein Foto zu machen


Das es solche Leute gibt streite ich gar nicht ab. Deswegen muss man dann trotzdem nicht Tilman angehen. Ich hab ja auch manchmal meine Meinung zu seinem (sagen wir mal kontroversen) Stil. Aber hier im Fred hat er sich doch völlig korrekt verhalten. Um mehr gings *mir* nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guuuude (24. August 2009)

Sorry aber Tilmann ist ein schwätzer. 

Hier in dem Thread wollte ich eine Warnung ausprechen das nur ich der Depp bin der 6--7 km tragen musste

Jetzt hat sich einer erbarmt den Trail in seiner Freizeit zu säubern,

Und dann kommt ein tillmann angeschissen und meckert hier rum???

Sorry aber der soll mal an seinem Schreibtisch bleiben und hier nicht mit dem Zeigefinger rumzappeln!!

Ich brauche keine Bürokraten um scherben zu beseitgen, genauso wenig will ic eine Anzeige erstatten! 

Paar aufs maul tuns auch  jaja nur spass..


----------



## karsten13 (24. August 2009)

guuuude schrieb:


> Sorry aber Tilmann ist ein schwätzer.
> 
> Hier in dem Thread wollte ich eine Warnung ausprechen das nur ich der Depp bin der 6--7 km tragen musste
> 
> ...



Mir ist egal, was Du mit Tilman für ein Problem hast, vielleicht trefft ihr euch mal privat ... 

Davon abgesehen: Du bist hier seit 2003 angemeldet und scheinst noch nix von den Forumsregeln mitbekommen zu haben, echt traurig.


----------



## Torpedo64 (25. August 2009)

Also ich würde den alten König mal ruhen lassen....

Mit der Zeit regelt sich alles nämlich wie von selbst 

In diesem Sinne "happy trails"


----------



## guuuude (25. August 2009)

Ne weist du was echt traurig ist? Typen wie du die hier nichts zum Thema schreiben aber hier einen auf den oberlehrer machen!

Tillman hat noch NICHTS erreicht, er tut sich im Forum als Sprecher der Biker hinstellen und tut das noch in einer Art und Weise das ich kötzen könnte!

Wahrscheinlich wird er bei seinen Büro freunden genau das selbe erzählen wie hier im Forum nur passend gemacht für die Bürokraten seite. Ne danke!

Mich vertritt er nicht und ich ziehe 10mal mehr meinen Hut vor jemand der den Trail von den Scherben befreit als so ein geltungsbedürftiger Heini wie Tillmann!!!



karsten13 schrieb:


> Mir ist egal, was Du mit Tilman für ein Problem hast, vielleicht trefft ihr euch mal privat ...
> 
> Davon abgesehen: Du bist hier seit 2003 angemeldet und scheinst noch nix von den Forumsregeln mitbekommen zu haben, echt traurig.


----------



## The Brian (25. August 2009)

Morgen Guude.

Was Du da schreibst ist unhöflich und dumm.

Ließ Dir echt mal die Forenregeln durch !


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2009)

kommt jetzt ists gut, 
nun ständig mit den forenregeln zu winken trägt auch nicht zur beruhigung bei. 

tillman drückt  sich manchmal etwas ungeschickt aus,
er hats sicher nicht so gemeint und guuuude hats mit seiner reaktion übertrieben. beleidigen muß ja auch nicht sein! 

das ganze gezicke geht aber am thema vorbei und ist OFFTOPIC!



und ja...tilman und ich, wir sind auch ein thema für sich, trotzdem!


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2009)

@guuuuuuuuuuuuuuude

das du und tilman keine freunde fürs leben werden, ist wohl mittlerweile jedem hier klar. ergo sind deine erneuten verbal-attacken in jeder hinsicht mal wieder der sache undienlich.
wenn du das, was tilman so schreibt, nicht verkraften kannst, dann setz ihn doch einfach auf die ignore-liste und schon kehrt ruhe und frieden ein.

keiner ist hier gezwungen, die texte von anderen zu lesen oder gar darauf zu reagieren ...

schauen wir jetzt mal, was bei den gesprächen diese woche rauskommt.

generell sollten mal an den ganzen wanderer-parkplätzen schilder aufgehängt werden, die auf das allgemeine verhalten in unseren wäldern aufmerksam machen. dazu gehören meiner meinung nach rücksicht aller nutzergruppen untereinander und müll- sowie lärmvermeidung.
den stöckchen-legern und glasscherbenausstreuern müßte man irgendwie das handwerk legen. aber wie, wenn man niemanden inflagranti erwischt


----------



## guuuude (25. August 2009)

Ich gebe euch ja auch recht, keine Frage, nur dieser Typ nervt halt!

Ok aber back to the topic.

Das ganze Thema ist in meinen Augen eskaliert eben WEIL sich jetzt allerlei behörden einschalten. Es geht wohl anscheinend im Wald nicht miteinander.
Wir könnten hier wieder zig Stories über Wanderer und Hundebvsitzer etc etc etc schreiben. Aber im Endeffekt könnte allles so einfach sein. Ich mein wir sind doch im Rhein Main gebiet alle gesegnet das wir den Taunus vor der Tür haben. Sowas fällt einem auf wenn man mal ein paar Jahre im Ausland war, so ein Naherholungsgebiet direkt vor der Tür, Fantastisch!!

Vielleicht sollten einfach MEHR schilder aufgestellt werden das gleiches Recht für alle gilt, aber ich denke im Endeffekt wird sich das alles von selbst regulieren. Es geht wohl nur mit gegenseitiger Rücksicht und das wird wohl noch dauern bis sich das eingespielt hat ,-9


----------



## Meister Alex (25. August 2009)

Gude,
vielleicht kann ja mal das CSI zu Deutsch:SpuSi (Spurensicherung) sich mal derScherben annehmen. Eventuell kann man ja mit DNS Spuren den oder die Täter ermitteln!
Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Auch ein Foto hätte nichts geholfen. Sofern es nicht den oder die Täter in Flagranti ablichtet. Ansonsten heißt es auf dem Revier: OK wir machen eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt.
Nur soviel: 
Wenn ich das nächste mal so eine, oder eine schlimmere Sauerei auf einem Trail vorfinde werde ich die Sachlage per Handy dokumentieren, soweit mir möglich beseitigen, und bei den Ordnungshütern Anzeige gegen unbekannt stellen. Mehr kann man dann nicht machen, ausser zu hoffen das der Verursacher auf frischer Tat ertappt wird und ihm andere, vorhergehende Delikte nachgewiesen werden können. Was meiner Meinung nach sehr schwer werden sollte. 
Gruß, Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (25. August 2009)

servus,

ich habs schon mal an anderer stelle geschrieben und weiss, dass ich mich wiederhole, aber: es macht m.e. keinen sinn sich im forum anzuzicken, sich schwarze peter zuzuschieben oder über mögliche fehlbarkeiten oder unzulänglichkeiten zu diskutieren. im endeffekt ist die energie, die darauf verwendet wird, für den popo. wir müssen keine freunde sein, wir müssen kein bier trinken gehen miteinander, wir müssen uns nicht riechen können. das einzige was wir wirklich tun sollten, ist gemeinsam nach lösungen zu suchen oder den weg beschreiten, der uns am meisten liegt oder am vielversprechendsten zu sein scheint.


----------



## frankweber (25. August 2009)

Je mehr man über so was öffentlcih schreibt desto mehr gestörte Nachahmer/Trittbrettfahrer finden sich in dem Gedankengut wieder.

.........und ja es stimmt seit der Forst die Hexenjagd begonnen hat sind wir die Opfer und werden es auch bleiben, da wir zu schwach sind *miteinander *aufzustehen.


----------



## x-rossi (25. August 2009)

und stellt euch nur mal vor, wie sich die mtb-gegner eins ablachen wenn sie hier mitlesen und merken, dass selbst wir beiker uns nicht einig sind.

also haltet bitte zusammen. und wenn das nicht geht, wenigstens euren mund (bzw die finger still).


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. August 2009)

Es wird immer wieder vor kommen das sich manche Leute anzicken.
Dann gibt es aber ruck zuck 2 Gruppen und man kommt sich vor wie im Kindergarten!:kotz:
Deshalb mein Vorschlag.
Wenn es jemanden nicht persönlich berührt "einfach mal die f....e halten"!
Habe mich bis jetzt immer aus solchen Diskussionen raus gehalten aber so langsam ist es unerträglich hier im Forum was zu lesen.


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2009)

es tut mir aufrichtig leid, dass ich zusammen mit meiner freundin die glasscherben eingesammelt habe. es wird nicht wieder vorkommen. ich hoffe die diskussion ist damit beendet.


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. August 2009)

Ging nicht gegen dich, sondern gegen die die dann immer dazu kommen und sich hier verbal auslassen.
Keiner hat was dagegen wenn du dir die Mühe machst und die Glasscherben vom Trail entfernst. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guuuude (25. August 2009)

Haha genau leg sie wieder hin


Aber du weist ja vor wem ich den hut ziehe und wem nicht!

Ich gehe auf jeden Fall morgen wieder an den Altkönig und zähle diesmal die Scherben damit wir das Katalogisieren können ;-)




powderJO schrieb:


> es tut mir aufrichtig leid, dass ich zusammen mit meiner freundin die glasscherben eingesammelt habe. es wird nicht wieder vorkommen. ich hoffe die diskussion ist damit beendet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2009)

... aber bitte nach dem Zählen, Fotografieren und Katalogisieren das Wegräumen nicht vergessen


----------



## Meister Alex (25. August 2009)

.... und Meldung an die Ordnungsmacht!
Wollte Dschugaschwili nicht Trailsherrif werden?


----------



## fastmike (25. August 2009)

oder einfach mal einen dicken reifen aufziehen!


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber bitte nach dem Zählen, Fotografieren und Katalogisieren das Wegräumen nicht vergessen



btw könnte sich daraus etwas für den aktionstag ergeben - so es ihn denn geben sollte. alle gesammelten, katalogisierten und fotografierten glasscherben als anschauungsobjekt am fuchstanz oder feldi ausgestellt wären bestimmt ganz eindrucksvoll und würden vielleicht einigen die augen öffnen wer wirklich natur, umwelt und menschen gefährdet...



fastmike schrieb:


> oder einfach mal einen dicken reifen aufziehen!



kann auch tubeless wärmstens empfehlen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> alle gesammelten, katalogisierten und fotografierten glasscherben als anschauungsobjekt am fuchstanz oder feldi ausgestellt wären ...



Wie wäre es denn mit einem Trail-Lehrpfad mit Tafeln und Vitrinen, da könnte man das Gesammelte dann auch gut zur Schau stellen 



Meister Alex schrieb:


> Wollte Dschugaschwili nicht Trailsherrif werden?



Wenn der Dschugga Trail-Sheriff wird, dann mach' ich einen auf Robin Hood


----------



## powderJO (26. August 2009)

bin mir nicht sicher ob tafeln und vitrinen zulässig sind ohne baugenehmigung etc. sollte der rechtsreferent wissen...;-)


----------



## guuuude (26. August 2009)

Schreib halt mal ne offiziele Anfrage  Vielleicht bekommt er das ja wenigstens dann auf die Reihe!




powderJO schrieb:


> bin mir nicht sicher ob tafeln und vitrinen zulässig sind ohne baugenehmigung etc. sollte der rechtsreferent wissen...;-)


----------



## frankweber (26. August 2009)

langweiliges Gezicke


----------



## guuuude (26. August 2009)

und tschüss, obwohl du hast ja jetzt doch wirklich was zum thema beigetragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (26. August 2009)

sag ich doch und um es mit Deinen Wort zu sagen: Der Hut wird vor Dir sicher nicht gezogen, wahrscheinlich von niemandem hier im Forum.

Die Scherben waren sicher für Dich persönlich wahrscheinlich von einem Sympathisant von tilman.........und haben mit den Differenzen um die trails nicht zu tun


----------



## guuuude (26. August 2009)

Das kann sogar gut sein, hinterhältige anschläge sind ja gross in Mode.

Andererseits welcher normal denkender kann den sypatisant von Mr.bürohengst sein?




frankweber schrieb:


> sag ich doch und um es mit Deinen Wort zu sagen: Der Hut wird vor Dir sicher nicht gezogen, wahrscheinlich von niemandem hier im Forum.
> 
> Die Scherben waren sicher für Dich persönlich wahrscheinlich von einem Sympathisant von tilman.........und haben mit den Differenzen um die trails nicht zu tun


----------

